

Gizmodo/Chen reaches deal with San Mateo DA, search warrant withdrawn - anigbrowl
https://www.eff.org/files/gizmodoorder-071610.pdf

======
macrael
Does that mean that warrant was badly issued? Seems like it just means he gets
his stuff back but that it is still valid evidence in the case. Any lawyer
able to clarify?

~~~
anigbrowl
Not necessarily. The deal is that Giz coughs up all related documentation; if
the DA is satisfied Chen gets his stuff back and both avoid a complex and
uncertain court battle over an ambiguously drafted law. Re. the transaction in
question, I guess a plea and a nominal fine. (IANAL)

